# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Sa eshte densiteti i nje perberje?

## suada dr

Kjo perberje eshte e perber nga 3 komponente te cileve i dihet densiteti, cfare formule mund te perdor per te gjetur densitetit e komplet perberjes???


Nese dikush e di, mos pertoj te ma shkruaj :P  dhe nese nuk jam e qarte ne formulimin e pyetjes mund te me pyesni.
 respekte

----------


## [MaRiO]

sa  e kan densitetin perberesit e tjere   dhe kush jan perberesit

----------


## benseven11

mblidh 3 densitetet dhe pjestoi per tre.

----------


## Milkway

> mblidh 3 densitetet dhe pjestoi per tre.


Jo jo 

Duhet me dit perberjen e secilit perberes ne % , sepse nese njeri perberes ka % me te madhe e ka densitet me te madh nuk eshte e njejte ti pjestosh me tre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Perqindje me e madhe nuk do te thote densitet me i madh.
Ka shume %uje ka pak % mjalt,kjo nuk do e thote qe uji qe eshte ne perqindje me te madhe ka densitet me te larte se mjalti.
Mjalti ka densitet me te larte(peshe ne njesi volumi psh peshe per cm3)

----------


## acparma

nuk e di   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

mat vellimin me instrumente te pershtatshme,
mat masen,
dhe ja u gjet.

nuk ka parametra te mjaftueshem pyetja suada dr,
na jep pak detyren e plote si e ke.

----------


## davidd

formuloje pyetjen. jep me shume te dhena. ti duhet te kesh te pakten nje komonent qe duhet ti dihet permasa. shkrueje te gjith ketu sic e ke ne liber me te gjitha te dhenat.

----------


## suada dr

A+B+C= D 
Perqindja e A= 20%    Densiteti 1.2
                   B=20%     Densiteti 2.9
                   C=60%     Densiteti 5
Tani dihet qe Perberja perfundimtare(D)  Do ket nje densitet nga 1.2-5   po a ka nje formule per kete?
Ju falenderoj te gjitheve  me falni qe sisha sh e sakte

----------


## xfiles

nese vlen qe Va+Vb+Vc=Vd, pra vellimi perfundimtar eshte shuma e vellimeve te tre lendeve,
atehere 

D = 1.2*0.2 + 2.9*0.2 + 5*0.6 = 3.1*0.2 + 5*0.6= 3.62

----------


## benseven11

Vlerat perqindja e A-se= 20
                          B-se=20
                          C-se=60
                                  ____
Totali                           100%
Vlerat 20,20 dhe 60 jane % ndaj volumit total(100%)
A-ja perben 20% te volumit te komplet perzjerjes a+b+c)
Ai total eshte 100%,por nuk tregon se sa eshte masa,pesha ne liter/centiliter e komplet perzjerjes 100%.
Si fillim gjendet masa(pesha)
densitet x %volumi
per A-ne 1.2x02=0.24
per B-ne 2.9x02=0.58
per c-ne  5x06=  3
Totali i masave(peshave)=3.82 centilitra
3.82 e pjeston me volumin total(100%) por duhet ditur sa eshte volumi total psh 4 cl3
Me rregull treshi
ne 4cl3 ka 3.82centilitra
po ne 1 cl3---X
gjen x-in 1cl3 x 3.82 centilitra pjestoje me 4 dhe del densiteti i komplet perzjerjes.
Nqs kerkohet te gjendet nje densitet mesatar ne nje volum 100%,
mbledh D1+D2+D3=rezultatin e pjeston me 3.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> A+B+C= D 
> Perqindja e A= 20%    Densiteti 1.2
>                    B=20%     Densiteti 2.9
>                    C=60%     Densiteti 5
> Tani dihet qe Perberja perfundimtare(D)  Do ket nje densitet nga 1.2-5   po a ka nje formule per kete?
> Ju falenderoj te gjitheve  me falni qe sisha sh e sakte


Shkruaje si tekst. Unë e kam vështirë të orientohem vetëm me të dhëna. Gjysma e të zgjidhurit është kuptimi  :buzeqeshje:  
Kam përshtypjen se mungon volumi i gjithë përzjerjes.




> nese vlen qe Va+Vb+Vc=Vd, pra vellimi perfundimtar eshte shuma e vellimeve te tre lendeve,
> atehere 
> 
> D = 1.2*0.2 + 2.9*0.2 + 5*0.6 = 3.1*0.2 + 5*0.6= 3.62


D= m/V

duket si gabim llogaritja jote, po faktorizimi më pëlqen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Shkruaje si tekst. Unë e kam vështirë të orientohem vetëm me të dhëna. Gjysma e të zgjidhurit është kuptimi  
> Kam përshtypjen se mungon volumi i gjithë përzjerjes.
> 
> 
> 
> D= m/V
> 
> duket si gabim llogaritja jote, po faktorizimi më pëlqen


mbase,
me aq te dhena nuk e di si ta bej tjeter.

----------


## javan

d = 3.82 
.............

----------


## davidd

Te gjesh masen:         (masa = densitetin x volumin)
Te gjesh densiteting:   (pjesto volumin me masen) Densiteti =  masa/vulumin                


formula qe te ka dhene angelina 
ρ= m/ V

ρ = densiteti i nje substance

m = masa

V = volumi

----------


## suada dr

Nuk e shkruaj si ushtrim sepse me duhet ne mardhenie pune...dmth nuk e kam ushtrim shkolle se perndryshe sdo i kisha ren kaq gjat, do e kisha kopju nga ndonje nxenes i mire ne klase. :PPP

Atehere po e sqaroj me mire...
Me duhet te pergatis nje perberje me keto ingredient qe jan:
A = 20%
B= 20%
dhe C= 60 %

Me duhet te pergatis 4000litra  por problemi eshte se ingredientin A dhe B do ti hedh me Kg prandaj me duhet densiteti, ndersa ingredientin C e kam me litra te cilin e hedh kollaj

Dmth C e gjej 60 x 4000/100 = 2400litra
Po A dhe B qe i kam ne Kg, un duhet ta kthej 4000 litrat ne Kg, dmth me duhet densiteti perfundimtar i perberjes qe te kthej 4000litrat ne Kg.

----------


## xfiles

epo fol moj vajze se me ato parametra qe na dhe ne fillim normale qe nuk mund te pergjigjej njeri.

nje parameter te fundit se jam ndryshkur pak nga kimia,
dendesie si e ke, ne gram apo kilogram per liter?

----------


## suada dr

Se di sepse ne certifikatat e ingerdienteve nuk e jep aty thot vetem Specific gravity @15.6 C

----------


## suada dr

Densitetet e cdo ingredienti i keni me siper se harrova ti shkruaj prap ok?

----------


## benseven11

meterialin A e hedh ne 800l uje nqs edhe lengu te c-ja ka permbajtje uji
materialin B e hedh ne 800 l uje dhe te dyja do treten

Sa kile do hedhesh per A ne dhe sa kile per B-ne qe te respektohet densiteti per ane 1.2 dhe b-ne 2.9?.
densiteti =mase(peshe) pjestim me volum.
pesha e A se do jete volum shumezo me densitet.
Atehere volumi i a-se eshte 800litra shumezoje me densitetin e  a-se 1.2=960kg
pesha e a-se 960 kg hidhet dhe tretet ne 800 litra uje.
pesha e b-se eshte 800 litra shumezo me densitetin 2.9=2320kg
2320 kg i hedh ne800litra uje.
I fut nje kallom lol dhe i perzien dhe ne fund bashkon tre tretesirat qe do krijojne 4000 litra me tre komponentet e tretur dhe densitetet sic i ke kerkuar.
Bashkon tretesirat c(2400l)+a(800l)+b(800l)=komplet tretesira
4000 litra.
Si perfundim densiteti i komplet perzjerjes do jete pesha e a-se 960kg+pesha e b-se 2320 kg +pesha e c-se(materiali ne kg ose litra qe eshte tretur ne 2400litra leng)=Shumen qe del nga keto te treja e pjeston me 4000 litra dhe del densiteti ne tretesiren 4000 litra.Rezultatin qe del,mund te pjestosh  me 4000 dhe del densiteti per 1 liter.Pjestoje rezultatin me 100 dhe del densiteti per 1 centiliter.Pjestoje rezultatin qe del me10 dhe del densiteti ne 1 mililiter sa eshte.
4000litra apo4000 kg jane e njejta peshe.kg apo litra,Keto jane thjesht njesi matese kg futet per rastet e materaleve solide te ngurta  dhe litra futet kur kemi te bejme me lengje.

----------

